# Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso



## Spiegel TV (7 Januar 2011)

*Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso 

Als Redakteurin des Magazins Spiegel TV bin ich auf die Firma Proinkasso aufmerksam geworden. Ihnen wird gewerbsmäßiger Betrug vorgeworfen.
Wir wollen der Sache auf den Grund gehen. Hierzu suche ich Geschädigte. 
Wer mit Proinkasso in Kontakt kam und Interesse an einer Berichterstattung hat kann mir gerne eine Mail schreiben. Ich rufe sofort zurück.

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

(...)
*
*
Ergänzter Hinweis:
Der Aufruf hat sich erledigt. Bitte keine weiteren Anfragen an Spiegel TV schicken!*


----------



## BenTigger (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

bis wann??


----------



## ovi28 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Hallo, ich bin zwar nicht Geschädigter der Firma Proinkasso, weil ich leider nach der ersten Mahnung die Rechnung der Firma Multiconnect bezahlt habe, bin aber durch die Abzocke der Auskunftnummer 11878 geschädigt, mit einer 
Gebühr von 1,90 pro Einheit. Ich wollte lediglich das Servicecenter der Post anrufen um einem Brief nachzuforschen und bin bei dieser vorgenannten Nummer gelandet.

Weitere Unterlagen stelle ich bei Interesse gerne zur Verfügung.

mfg

Jürgen Wyzenkiewicz


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*



BenTigger schrieb:


> bis wann??





> Die Spiegel TV Sendung der Frau Ringling soll am 23.01. auf RTL 23:20 Uhr ausgestrahlt werden


via Antispam


----------



## FrauJeddeloh (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Hallo
Ich bin auch vom Computerbetrug betroffen...allerdings vom Anbieter guerilla mobile.Ich weiß nicht ob sie da auch über berichten.
Die haben mir ein Abo auf meinen Internet-Stick geladen ohne das ich irgendwas runtergeladen hab.Ich weiß einfach nicht wo das herkommt.So haben die dann montalich(drei monate.das Abo wurde bereits von meinem internetanbieter gekündigt) immer fast 40,-€ abgezogen wovon ich aber nichts habe.Nun möchte ich natürlich meine Geld zurück.Ich weiß nicht ob sie mir dabei vielleicht helfen können oder wissen an wen ich mich sonst noch wenden kann...ich wei nicht mehr weiter
Mit freundlichem Gruß Jeddeloh


----------



## Goblin (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

1. Was hat das mit Proinkasso zu tun ?
2. Verstehe ich absolut nicht was Du meinst. Guerilla mobile bietet Klingeltöne,Hintergrungbilder und so ein Mist für Handys an. Was hat das mit einem "Internet-Stick" zu tun?
3. Mit Computerbetrug hat das nun wirklich nichts zu tun

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Möglicherweise handelte es sich z.B. um irgendeine mobile apps. 

Da hier der Telefon- oder Handyprovider mit involviert ist (weil der ja das Geld inkassiert hat), gibt es hier i.d.R. Streit mit dem Provider. Da sollte man sich als Laie einen Anwalt suchen, der sich mit Telekommunikationsrecht auskennt. 

Dazu mal bei Google eingeben: "Anwalt Telekommunikationsrecht {Name der Stadt}", oder die Anwaltskammer fragen. Es bringt nichts, das als Laie allein machen zu wollen, denn man macht da meistens alles verkehrt, was man verkehrt machen kann, und Telefonprovider sind oft äußerst inkulant und merkbefreit und bestehen auf ihren vermeintlichen oder tatsächlichen Rechten.


----------



## verena971 (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*



Spiegel TV schrieb:


> *Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso
> 
> Als Redakteurin des Magazins Spiegel TV bin ich auf die Firma Proinkasso aufmerksam geworden. Ihnen wird gewerbsmäßiger Betrug vorgeworfen.
> Wir wollen der Sache auf den Grund gehen. Hierzu suche ich Geschädigte.
> ...





sehr geerte damen und heeren ich habe schon zum wiederhollten mal eine Mahnung von den DownloadKoenig.com bekommen , obwohl ich diese seite weder finde noch besucht habe, jetzt sind es mitlehr weile schon die zweite mahnung und 96€ und es kommen immer wieder drohbriefe das ich dies bezahlen soll ,ich weiß jetzt nich wie ich gegen diese firma oder was das auch immer sein soll ankommen kann ich bitte um rückmeldung und hilfe .
mit freundlichen gruß verena


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*



verena971 schrieb:


> mit freundlichen gruß verena


Dann schreibe das doch gleich an die genannte eMailadresse! :wall:


----------



## Niclas (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Dann schreibe das doch gleich an die genannte eMailadresse! :wall:


Reg dich doch nicht auf. Mit der Pseudographie  ist das eh kaum verständlich.


----------



## Goblin (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

@verena971,korrigiere bitte Deine ganzen Rechtschreibfehler,benutze auch mal große Buchstaben und schicke alles an *alexandra_ringling [at] spiegel-tv.de *

Das hier rein zu schreiben ist unsinnig


> ich weiß jetzt nich wie ich gegen diese firma oder was das auch immer sein soll ankommen kann


Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Der betreffende Spiegel-TV-Bericht kam gestern um 23.20 Uhr auf RTL.

Hier der Bericht und das Video dazu.

Interessant am Bericht war die Schlußszene, wie eine Dame (wohl Schwester des Proinkasso-GF) das Kamerateam von der Tür gewiesen hat unter Verweis, sie sei keine öffentliche Person und genieße daher den Schutz des Persönlichkeitsrechts.


----------



## Tascha18 (31 Januar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Ich habe eine E-mail von denen erhalten ich solle sofort 58 Euro und en paar zerquetsche an die überweisen. habe natürlich erstmal gestutzt und dann nach denen gesucht gottseidank hab ich diese seite gefunden und werde somit kein geld über weisen:-D


----------



## myska37 (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Ich bin keine Geschädigte von Proinkasso aber habe schon par Briefe von REAL INKASSO bekommen.Vielleicht sollten Sie auch da nachforschen...Letztes Jahr im Oktober sollte ich rückständige Rate bezahlen(höhe nicht eingegeben).Dieses Jahr habe ich wieder Schreiben bekommen dass ich irgendwelche 760 Euro bezahlt habe und das ich nur noch rest Rate von ca 130 Euro noch überweisen muss.da ich ja nie was mit O2 TELLEFONICA zu tun hatte habe leider zu schnell das Brief in Müll geschmissen(den ersten habe ich noch)...:cry: wer mehr von REAL INKASSO weiß kann sich melden.ich denke es ist Betrug.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*



myska37 schrieb:


> ich denke es ist Betrug.


Für Betrug sind aber nicht die Medien zuständig sondern die bekannten Behörden. In deinem Fall stellt sich die Frage, warum eine offene Forderung gegen dich gerichtet ist. Es kann nämlich auch gut möglich sein, dass du hier als der falsche Forderungsgegner ermittelt wurdest oder irgendwer irgendwo deine Daten verwendet hatte. Einfach so nach Betrug zu rufen, ist nicht zwingend der richtige Weg bei der Aufklärung.


----------



## myska37 (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*

Ist OK ich korrigiere es: kein Betrug -sondern Abzoke!!!!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:34:29 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:31:35 ----------

Und außerdem soll ich mich wohl enschuldigen das ich nicht richtige Wörter wähle...leider habe Deutsch nicht in der Schule gehabt...komme aus anderen Land...


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: Spiegel TV sucht Geschädigte der Firma Proinkasso*



myska37 schrieb:


> kein Betrug -sondern Abzoke!


Immer noch  nicht richtig! Da will jemand Geld von dir und du weißt (angeblich)  nicht warum. Also solltest du dich selbst um Klärung bemühen und zwar  mit demjenigen, der die Forderung beansprucht. Mit Real kann man  übrigens auch telefonieren, die Supportler dort werden dir bei den  offenen Fragen schon helfen können.


myska37 schrieb:


> soll ich mich wohl enschuldigen das ich nicht richtige Wörter wähle...komme aus anderen Land...


Entschuldigen muss sich hier niemand und schon gar nicht für seine Herkunft. 





myska37 schrieb:


> soll ich mich wohl enschuldigen das ich nicht  richtige Wörter wähle...


Wenn du so spitz auch ggü. den den Inkassoleuten vorgehst, dann kann man dir nur Erfolg auf dem Weg wünschen.

@ Mods, der Bericht kam ja nun schon, wird dieser Thread hier noch benötigt?





Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der betreffende Spiegel-TV-Bericht kam 23.01.2011 um 23.20 Uhr auf RTL.


----------

